# A/C Turned off due to high engine temp / Engine overheating



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Haven't checked the coolant, will check when I get home


Do that immediately. Should have been the first thing you did when the fan started screaming.

The tank is likely bone dry.


----------



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Do that immediately. Should have been the first thing you did when the fan started screaming.
> 
> The tank is likely bone dry.


Just checked it right now. Bare with me here, I literally dont know anything about cars xD. But this is considered way too low right? 
Think I'll be okay to at least drive 15 minutes to my house?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it's empty. Top off with distilled water if you can pick some up close by. If there's an auto parts store close by, pick up a 50/50 mix of Dexcool antifreeze and top off that tank, let it idle for ~10 minutes with the cap off, and top off anything that it drinks down.

These cars are prone to coolant leaks in quite a few areas. There's an extended coverage out for the water pump, which is, unfortunately, quite common. You may find the connection from that coolant tank over to the junction @ the right side of the engine leaking as well.

Driving the car in an overheating condition can cause serious and expensive damage (head gasket/warped head).


----------



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it


----------

